# Sokoudjou: "Shogun has been ducking me since PRIDE"



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

New Sokoudjou interview.

*http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content2734.html*

Regarding his taped knee...

"Yeah, I had a red ankle brace on and I wanted to get some white in there somewhere so it was just for the look. I wanted to get white in there somewhere and make it look brighter. I watched my fight in Pride against Arona and I had my knee taped and it kind of brought out the red in my shorts. I just like the color so I said, “let’s tape it and have some fun.” Like I said, I’m here to have fun so whatever I need to do, I’ll play around with that stuff."

On his win...

"I was kind of disappointed when he didn’t come out because I was going to come out and kick the shit out of his head. I knew he wasn’t going to have enough time to recover and I was going to bum rush him and go crazy on him. Either way, I knew the fight was over whether he was going to come out or not."

On fighting Shogun...

"Yeah, I would love to fight that guy. I’ve tried to fight him ever since I fought in Pride and he’s been ducking me. Shogun has been ducking me since the Pride days. Shogun’s camp told me that to fight him, I had to fight Cyborg first. I told them I want to fight Shogun, not Cyborg, and then Pride went away and now he’s in the UFC and he hasn’t fought for a minute. I know he got injured for his last fight, but I think by the time I’m ready to fight again, hopefully he should be ready and will take the fight."

Here's the full interview:

*http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content2734.html*


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

the cockyness is BACK, ladies and gentlemen. WAR SOKKY


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Shogun has Soky's number and will win by some kind of sub or ground and pound. But I see Shogun pulling off a knee bar the same way he did with Randleman.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Shogun's TD are weak and sloppy, if Sokky can avoid them, he will KO Shogun.


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Funny how everyone felt nothing was sloppy with Shogun's game b4 the Griffin fight and now after one loss he has more weaknesses.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Sokky is a beast. All he's gotta do is go Jungle-crazy and whoop that ass!


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Everyone hop on because the Sokky bandwagon is about to depart...WAR SOKKY!!!!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i still think sokky is a bit overrated, he has enourmous potential though. But i dont see shogun docking Sokky to face The Iceman, that isnt logic to me


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoever neg repped me for saying Shogun has Soky's number is a fool. I'm allowed to share my opinion on here retard. And next time you neg rep someone for a dumb reason oput your name so I know who you are.

Back on topic, did I mention Shogun has Soky's number.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

If Shogun doesn't end up fighting Chuck, a battle with Sokky would be a good alternative.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Whoever neg repped me for saying Shogun has Soky's number is a fool. I'm allowed to share my opinion on here retard. And next time you neg rep someone for a dumb reason oput your name so I know who you are.
> 
> Back on topic, did I mention Shogun has Soky's number.


+ rep from me :thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

A fight with Cyborg made a lot of sense in fact I believe I mentioned it a couple times.

I think it was a good match up and it's too bad Sokky wouldn't fight him.

That's not ducking someone also Shogun was a big time fighter while Sokky had a big win until the last Pride event.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have never been on the Sokky bandwagon and I think Shogun would demolish him. But it would probably be a better fight choice than Liddell for his first one back.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Poseidon72 said:


> Funny how everyone felt nothing was sloppy with Shogun's game b4 the Griffin fight and now after one loss he has more weaknesses.


Because everyone was delusional about Shogun's weakness. If you want to go back before the Forrest fight, I always thought Shogun had sloppy stand-up and TD. However, I never questioned his ground game and his relentless pace. But man, he was totally out of shape in his fight against Forrest. It was not a huge surprise though seeing how he looked in his interviews leading up to that fight.

I'm not really sold on Sokky yet either, but I do think he has the tools to beat Shogun.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shogun's takedowns are not bad at all. You really can't look at the Forrest fight when it comes to his takedowns because with a bum knee everyone takedowns go to sh*t. Frank wouldn't even shoot in on Baroni because of his knees being messed up.

Shogun has sloppy stand up but his takedowns are pretty good.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Whoever neg repped me for saying Shogun has Soky's number is a fool. I'm allowed to share my opinion on here retard. And next time you neg rep someone for a dumb reason oput your name so I know who you are.
> 
> Back on topic, did I mention Shogun has Soky's number.


You did, and I agree. I can't believe you got neg repped for that...i'll give u a + rep to balance out.

I would like to see Shogun dismantle Sokky.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Rated said:


> Shogun's TD are weak and sloppy, if Sokky can avoid them, he will KO Shogun.


You obviously don't know crap about TD's



bbjd7 said:


> Shogun's takedowns are not bad at all. You really can't look at the Forrest fight when it comes to his takedowns because with a bum knee everyone takedowns go to sh*t. Frank wouldn't even shoot in on Baroni because of his knees being messed up.
> 
> Shogun has sloppy stand up but his takedowns are pretty good.


Thank you. His takedowns aren't like GSP's or any other type of TD. It's more a BJJ trip, or if he gets his hand on you, he kind of spin drags you down. These aren't sloppy, it's called TECHNIQUE.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

First of all, LOL @:



> "*I was kind of disappointed when he didn’t come out because I was going to come out and kick the shit out of his head*. I knew he wasn’t going to have enough time to recover and I was going to bum rush him and go crazy on him. Either way, I knew the fight was over whether he was going to come out or not."


That's probably one of the funniest things Sokoudjou's ever said. But unfortunately, it sort of shows that his arrogance is back, something I thought Machida gave him an excellent lesson on.



bbjd7 said:


> A fight with Cyborg made a lot of sense in fact I believe I mentioned it a couple times.
> 
> I think it was a good match up and it's too bad Sokky wouldn't fight him.
> 
> That's not ducking someone also Shogun was a big time fighter while Sokky had a big win until the last Pride event.


I agree, and isn't Sokoudjou refusing to fight Cyborg technically "ducking" him? lol




bbjd7 said:


> Shogun's takedowns are not bad at all. You really can't look at the Forrest fight when it comes to his takedowns because with a bum knee everyone takedowns go to sh*t. Frank wouldn't even shoot in on Baroni because of his knees being messed up.
> 
> Shogun has sloppy stand up but his takedowns are pretty good.


Once again, I shockingly agree with you on something lol. Shogun's takedowns are pretty effective, and he did manage to take Forrest down in the first round of the fight when he wasn't gassed, despite the inherent size difference. He's not necessarily a takedown artist, but he has excellent timing IMO, he knows the right time to shoot, and his trips are very effective.

As for the match-up with Shogun, I was talking to Damone about this, and I think it could be awesome. Shogun could expose Sokoudjou on the ground with his sick jitz, but Sokoudjou could pretty much decapitate Shogun in the blink of an eye with one punch. I wonder if the UFC brass will actually put this fight together? Could be REALLY something specially.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man I am starting to get pumped for this fight, and it isn't even happening neccesarily!!

Sokky will look HUGE next to Shogun! Then again, so did Forrest.

As Fedor>all said, this would such a cool matchup! I think Shogun will go in humbled and play it safe, waiting for the perfect oppertunity.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> A fight with Cyborg made a lot of sense in fact I believe I mentioned it a couple times.
> 
> I think it was a good match up and it's too bad Sokky wouldn't fight him.
> 
> That's not ducking someone also Shogun was a big time fighter while Sokky had a big win until the last Pride event.


Yeah, Cyborg vs Sokky would've been freakin' fireworks. A whomptastic throwdown. Ah well, Shogun vs Sokky would be fun stuff, and I think Shogun can get Sokky to the ground if he gets back to being the Shogun of old (I know, I keep waiting, too). Shogun has a huge advantage on the ground, Sokky has a huge advantage standing. Yeah, I'd love to see this.

I don't agree with Sokky, but I'm glad he's getting back to trash talking. it's been too long, I missed the old Sokky. The big fight down the road was definitely Shogun vs Sokky, but Pride died.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Ducking? er no, Shogun has ducked *nobody *and has fought a lot of fearsome opponents usually besting them. It seems a lot of people are off the Shogun bandwagon, but I don't care, I hope this fight happens so Shogun can put Soku and all you doubters in place.

I was a big Soku fan but this arragonce and cockyness is classless. Also taping the knee to bring out the red in your shorts? wow, what an important thing to do *sarcasm*

Shogun will take him down and submit him/GnP him


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Rated said:


> Because everyone was delusional about Shogun's weakness. If you want to go back before the Forrest fight, I always thought Shogun had sloppy stand-up and TD. However, I never questioned his ground game and his relentless pace. But man, he was totally out of shape in his fight against Forrest. It was not a huge surprise though seeing how he looked in his interviews leading up to that fight.
> 
> I'm not really sold on Sokky yet either, but I do think he has the tools to beat Shogun.


Shogun's Takedowns are sloppy? go get your eye's checked. They may not be pretty judo throws like Karo or GSP but Shogun can take you to the ground and finish you

-Arona who is known for his Wrestling got taking down
- The large Overeem got taken down
- The massive Forrest got taken down
- Lil nog got taken down repeadetly 

etc

you really know nothing at all


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't see Shogun taking Sokoudjou down. Rua's takedowns come from body locks and clinch work.

Shogun's ground game is top notch though, and Sokoudjou looks out of place on his back.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I can't see Shogun taking Sokoudjou down. Rua's takedowns come from body locks and clinch work.
> 
> Shogun's ground game is top notch though, and Sokoudjou looks out of place on his back.


why cant you see him taking him down? what's to say Soku cant get clinched? he has taken down people who are way more versed in TDD then Soku


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

I really think Shoguns career is in jeopardy. Those injuries he had are no joke. I hope he can come back with a vengence, but I dunno.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Zuke said:


> I really think Shoguns career is in jeopardy. Those injuries he had are no joke. I hope he can come back with a vengence, but I dunno.


Its true, having two MAJOR knee surgeries within one year is never good, I really hope that he heals up right and is back to normal soon enough. Get well Shogun.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure why so many people put so much stock into the Shogun vs Forrest fight. I mean in the first round he was doing fine he wasn't winning the fight but Shogun doesn't usually win early on in fights it's his conditioning and constant pressure that wins him fights. 

With Shogun IMO the question is will he get his gas tank back since I don't remember a single guy who he failed to get down when he tried except for Forrest in the 2nd and 3rd round.

Sokky vs Shogun would be a great fight but to be honest Sokky vs Cyborg would've been better and I wouldn't be surprised if Sokky was ducking Cyborg Fedor>ALL that would've been a very tough match up for him I think it would've looked like Cyborg vs Manhoef if Sokky has a chin to deal with that kind of a fight which is a quesiton mark.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm not sure why so many people put so much stock into the Shogun vs Forrest fight. I mean in the first round he was doing fine he wasn't winning the fight but Shogun doesn't usually win early on in fights it's his conditioning and constant pressure that wins him fights.
> 
> With Shogun IMO the question is will he get his gas tank back since I don't remember a single guy who he failed to get down when he tried except for Forrest in the 2nd and 3rd round.
> 
> Sokky vs Shogun would be a great fight but to be honest Sokky vs Cyborg would've been better and I wouldn't be surprised if Sokky was ducking Cyborg Fedor>ALL that would've been a very tough match up for him I think it would've looked like Cyborg vs Manhoef if Sokky has a chin to deal with that kind of a fight which is a quesiton mark.


Yeah I know what you mean about Sokoudjou's chin. He could be an Arlovski, in that he loves to dish it but can't take it. I mean, when Glover knocked out Sokoudjou, it didn't look like a knockout punch that dropped him.

Cyborg/Sokoudjou would be a friggin' war though.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> Shogun's Takedowns are sloppy? go get your eye's checked. They may not be pretty judo throws like Karo or GSP but Shogun can take you to the ground and finish you
> 
> -Arona who is known for his Wrestling got taking down
> - The large Overeem got taken down
> ...


Hmm, I admit, I was kind of wrong. I meant his shot was sloppy, he is effective with trips though. However, Sokky is a judo practitioner so it is going to be hard for Shogun to take him down. I don't know, I was pretty impressed by how Sokky stuffed Arona's TD.

I'm sorry that you had to resort to criticizing my knowledge of MMA because you are hugging on to Shogun's nuts too hard to see that Sokky has the tools to beat Shogun.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, what a moron, do you think cockiness is a prerrequisite to join Team quest, or a trait acquired over years of training there? Sokky should fight Jardine next IMO, or Wanderlei, I would love to see Wandy knocking him out.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sokky did however get owned in the clinch by Machida Rated.

And I wish Pride would've set up Sokky vs Cyborg so bad right now. Just to see how it would've gone. The Arlovski reference is a good one Fedor>ALL A lot of guys can beat the crap out of opponents but not alot of them can take a punch well and keep coming.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

norway1 said:


> + rep from me :thumbsup:


+ rep from me too:thumb02: its a forum people opinions are welcome debate them if you want but dont throw repuation around cuz you dont like what someone thinks.......


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

norway1 said:


> + rep from me :thumbsup:





Fedor>all said:


> First of all, LOL @:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldnt agree more...shogun aint no joke and sokky did just lose to machida...so to think his arrogence is where it is.........makes me think he will underestimate shogun....bad idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

If Shogun comes back fully recovered and fights Sokky, I can't help considering Sokky a huge underdog. Shogun's takedown skills seem to be more than enough to at least eventually get Sokky down, and on the ground, Sokky will have no chance. Shogun also has a solid chin, so I wouldn't count on a flash KO from Sokky either.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Rated said:


> Hmm, I admit, I was kind of wrong. I meant his shot was sloppy, he is effective with trips though. However, Sokky is a judo practitioner so it is going to be hard for Shogun to take him down. I don't know, I was pretty impressed by how Sokky stuffed Arona's TD.
> 
> I'm sorry that you had to resort to criticizing my knowledge of MMA because you are hugging on to Shogun's nuts too hard to see that Sokky has the tools to beat Shogun.


I am a shogun fan, yes it's obvious. But you can't admit you we're wrong and then suddenly call me a nuthugger. You look like a total idiot. I know Soku is a judo practioner, but so far I think his TDD looks pretty awful. Also shogun's shot is not sloppy at all, as he usualy grabs you up close and throws you. I rarely see him shoot in for the TD. Also as I proved before, it is not or at least shouldn't be hard for Shogun to take down Soku, as he has taken down harder people. What does Soku bring to the table anyway? I think he is quite overated at the moment tbh. He litterally looks like a fish out of water on the ground and if Machida can finish him there so can Shogun. Then again Soku does have a chance of winning the stand up battle, I will give him that, but it's going to be hard as hell for him to hurt or KO shogun.



bbjd7 said:


> *Sokky did however get owned in the clinch by Machida Rated.*


Exactly rated, so don't say Shogun will struggle with Soku in the clinch. You have no proof of this. I do realise neither do I, but I am just stating you are probably wrong



Couchwarrior said:


> *Shogun's takedown skills seem to be more than enough to at least eventually get Sokky down, and on the ground, Sokky will have no chance.* Shogun also has a solid chin, so I wouldn't count on a flash KO from Sokky either.


yep Shogun has never been KO'd. He has been stunned but recovers fast


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Gotta love that Team Quest spirit, bitterness, cockiness, arrogance. Shogun would take him down and finish him rather easily.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> I know Soku is a judo practioner, but so far I think his TDD looks pretty awful.


How does his TDD look awful? He sprawled all over Arona's face in their fight.

Also, I'll agree it'll be hard to KO Shogun, but remember Sokky KO'd Lil Nog who had never been KO'd until that day.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> How does his TDD look awful? He sprawled all over Arona's face in their fight.
> 
> Also, I'll agree it'll be hard to KO Shogun, but remember Sokky KO'd Lil Nog who had never been KO'd until that day.


In that fight Arona was ill for starters and Arona is not the type to make excuses.

secondly he was charging in silly, anyone could have sprawled them. Compare that Arona to other Arona fights and you will see the takedown attempts we're poor

however the Lil Nog thing you mentioned is true. I mean Shogun isn't invincible, the KO could happen but I just think it's unlikely


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Sokky's weakness as exposed was on the ground,but i dont see shogun taking him down..i say this fight could go either way.. who ever wins the striking battle wins..


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> I am a shogun fan, yes it's obvious. But you can't admit you we're wrong and then suddenly call me a nuthugger. You look like a total idiot. I know Soku is a judo practioner, but so far I think his TDD looks pretty awful. Also shogun's shot is not sloppy at all, as he usualy grabs you up close and throws you. I rarely see him shoot in for the TD. Also as I proved before, it is not or at least shouldn't be hard for Shogun to take down Soku, as he has taken down harder people. What does Soku bring to the table anyway? I think he is quite overated at the moment tbh. He litterally looks like a fish out of water on the ground and if Machida can finish him there so can Shogun. Then again Soku does have a chance of winning the stand up battle, I will give him that, but it's going to be hard as hell for him to hurt or KO shogun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, I never said Sokky would beat Shogun. I simply stated that Sokky has the tools to beat Shogun. I called you a nuthugger because your statements _imply_ to me that you denied any chance of Sokky winning the fight. I just find it hard to take someone serious when they have to resort to insulting another individual instead of trying to make a sound counter argument. :thumbsdown:

I might have to re-watch some Shogun fights as I haven't seen them in a long time. However, my recollection was that Shogun did have poor shots, they were just not explosive to me. Using Machida as an example is kind of unfair since he's made everyone look like an idiot. And I actually do think Sokky is overrated, but that does not mean he can't beat Shogun.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

You know who wouldn't duck Sokky? Rob Emerson


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Whoever neg repped me for saying Shogun has Soky's number is a fool. I'm allowed to share my opinion on here retard. And next time you neg rep someone for a dumb reason oput your name so I know who you are.
> 
> Back on topic, did I mention Shogun has Soky's number.


who gives a shit about rep its an internet forum


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> In that fight Arona was ill for starters and Arona is not the type to make excuses.
> 
> secondly he was charging in silly, anyone could have sprawled them. Compare that Arona to other Arona fights and you will see the takedown attempts we're poor
> 
> however the Lil Nog thing you mentioned is true. I mean Shogun isn't invincible, the KO could happen but I just think it's unlikely


Well, in what fight does his TDD look awful?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

shogun will ******* own him


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Is it ducking though when Pride only had one show after Shogun's last Pride fight? When these two fight I think Shogun takes it.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

As much as I love Shogun it seems injuries have been his downfall. After he broke his arm with Coleman his not that top notch striking seemed to have gotten worse. 

Now with two knees surgeries one with a torn ACL which has made lots of other people in other sports have their careers ruined. 

As much as I want to see it, I think the Shogun of the 2005 MWGP might be gone. I think Shogun might be one of the biggest example of, "What if?". Which really saddens me because Shogun is one of my favorite fighters ever, and I love him.

I just hope he doesn't start training too soon. I want him too be fully recovered 100% before he starts training again so he doesn't have the chance of ruining anything. I really hope he comes back as the old Shogun.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am not too sure on this fight.....you could make a good argument either way for both fighters.........thats why fights take place.....I would like to see this one go down....couldnt pick a winner though


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> In that fight Arona was ill for starters and Arona is not the type to make excuses.
> 
> secondly he was charging in silly, anyone could have sprawled them. Compare that Arona to other Arona fights and you will see the takedown attempts we're poor
> 
> however the Lil Nog thing you mentioned is true. I mean Shogun isn't invincible, the KO could happen but I just think it's unlikely



i understand you want to win the argument, but you sir are completly wrong about Arona. He has made an excuse every single time he has lost. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but its true.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Rated said:


> First of all, I never said Sokky would beat Shogun. I simply stated that Sokky has the tools to beat Shogun. I called you a nuthugger because your statements _imply_ to me that you denied any chance of Sokky winning the fight. I just find it hard to take someone serious when they have to resort to insulting another individual instead of trying to make a sound counter argument. :thumbsdown:
> 
> I might have to re-watch some Shogun fights as I haven't seen them in a long time. However, my recollection was that Shogun did have poor shots, they were just not explosive to me. Using Machida as an example is kind of unfair since he's made everyone look like an idiot. And I actually do think Sokky is overrated, but that does not mean he can't beat Shogun.


everyone has tools to beat other people. Don't get me wrong, nobody is invincible. Cro cop's ufc fights and Shoguns debut taught me that. Of course Soku could win, I just think Shogun has the correct tools to defeat soku.

and yes machida does make everyone look very stupid so that could be true also


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't say he got dominated in the clinch by Machida, he got swept though twice by Lyoto and dropped by Machida's left counter which led to the ground work. 

Sokoudjou is a beast and has the Judo power on his side. Shogun could do the same as Machida I guess, as far as ground work goes.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I have to say, despite the fact that I'm half inlove with Shogun, he would get KO'ed by Sokky. Shogun's strength in the TD department is trips, Sokky is a champion Judo practitioner and stopped Riccardos TD's like nothing, so Shogun won't be able to take him down. And standing, it would only be a matter of time.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

GKY said:


> I have to say, despite the fact that I'm half inlove with Shogun, he would get KO'ed by Sokky. Shogun's strength in the TD department is trips, Sokky is a champion Judo practitioner and stopped Riccardos TD's like nothing, so Shogun won't be able to take him down. And standing, it would only be a matter of time.


you state it like you have *seen the fight.* Thank god for you, for I would have bet on shogun. Jeeze your a saviour *sarcasm*


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Poseidon72 said:


> Funny how everyone felt nothing was sloppy with Shogun's game b4 the Griffin fight and now after one loss he has more weaknesses.


No, I always thought Shogun's style was very PRIDE centric. Watch any of his highlight reels, more than half of it is going to be soccer kicks and stomps. His G'n'P is severely limited in the octagon, and there's far better standups than his in the LHW division.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> No, I always thought Shogun's style was very PRIDE centric. Watch any of his highlight reels, more than half of it is going to be soccer kicks and stomps. His G'n'P is severely limited in the octagon, and there's far better standups than his in the LHW division.


Thats what I *hate* about UFC rules. The removal of stomps and soccer kicks etc really damages Shoguns A game. So his loss to anyone in the UFC could be unfair as he is the better fighter as a whole, but we won't know due to the handicapped Shogun


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh sure, blame the rules. Nevermind the fact that Shogun looked like utter ass in his last fight and got smoked by Forrest. But, of course, the rules hampered Shogun in that fight.

Rules are rules, fighters need to adapt their styles to the rules. I guess every time Shogun gets beat in the UFC, you'll use the, "Oh, he was handicapped!" excuse?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh sure, blame the rules. Nevermind the fact that Shogun looked like utter ass in his last fight and got smoked by Forrest. But, of course, the rules hampered Shogun in that fight.
> 
> Rules are rules, fighters need to adapt their styles to the rules. I guess every time Shogun gets beat in the UFC, you'll use the, "Oh, he was handicapped!" excuse?


First of all lay off being hostile

secondly I did not blame the rules at all, it's just something I had never thought about much at all. He didn't get "smoked" in his last fight. he got Forrest down and opened a massive cut on his head. Yea he gassed and he lost but still you can't act like he was dominated. I am not saying the rules we're the reason he flopped, it was clearly his cardio.

also don't guess anything and don't try to assume what I will and won't say.

Quit being a jerk


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The rules really shouldn't hurt Shogun that much. If he gets guys to the ground he really doesn't need foot stomps. The ground games in the LHW divison aren't that great.

Shogun has great elbows he showed that on Forrest's forehead. Shogun needs a gas tank to win that's it IMO. His stand up needs work but the guy is a dangerous fighter when he has his gas tank because he pushes pace and puts his opponents in bad situations.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I could be wrong but didn't sokky fight at the last pride event? How could Shogun have been ducking him when Pride was having it's last event?

Plus, I don't see Shogun as the type of fighter to duck anyone


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's kind of like you're basically saying that the rules cut Shogun's balls off, like he can only soccer kick and stomp people. Dude can missile punch fools, sub fools and feed dudes knees while standing.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> It's kind of like you're basically saying that the rules cut Shogun's balls off, like he can only soccer kick and stomp people. Dude can missile punch fools, sub fools and feed dudes knees while standing.



Well I am not saying that. I am just saying it damages an element of his game and you cant deny that. If you actually read the post you can see I was just thinking about it and wasn't making excuses for him. His loss to Forrest was clearly due to his cardio and not due to his lack of stomping etc

Also, since when did I say shogun can *ONLY *stomp and kick on the ground? what kind of absurd presumption is that? We have had these Shogun arguments before, and if you recall you know I think he is deadly on the ground and with his knees and some other striking standing


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

If Shogun got Sokky to the ground he would destroy him IMO, and although I would say Sokky has better power, SHogun has a damn good chin and his kicks and clinch work are very, very good.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> No, I always thought Shogun's style was very PRIDE centric. Watch any of his highlight reels, more than half of it is going to be soccer kicks and stomps. His G'n'P is severely limited in the octagon, and there's far better standups than his in the LHW division.


I agree that there's better stand-up in the UFC division, but I really don't think Shogun's ground and pound is limited at all? Did you not see him dive fist first into Alistair Overeem's grill? Shogun showed he can adapt elbows nicely, and proved that on Forrest's face.



southpaw447 said:


> I could be wrong but didn't sokky fight at the last pride event? How could Shogun have been ducking him when Pride was having it's last event?
> 
> Plus, I don't see Shogun as the type of fighter to duck anyone


I'd wager that Sokoudjou is talking more shit just to make sure the fight happens. By claiming that the guy you want to fight is "ducking" you, pointing that out to the fans--even if it's not true--will likely cause a response from that fighter. Seems like a psychological strategy to me.:dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Something no one has brought up yet is the fact it is possible that Chute Boxe was ducking Sokky.

I mean as much as I like Chute Boxe some shady shit was going on with how Chute Boxe and BTT were running their business. I mean supposedly they were stealing money from their fighters and doing all sorts of things. So it's possible Team Quest was trying to set up a fight and Shogun didn't even know about it.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> If Shogun got Sokky to the ground he would destroy him IMO, and although I would say Sokky has better power, SHogun has a damn good chin and his kicks and clinch work are very, very good.


I don't think anyone is arguing Shogun does not have the advantage on the ground, but Sokky is way more explosive and way more powerful. Also, I don't think his chin is as good as Lil Nog's, and it took Sokky less than 30 seconds (I think) to finish him. A good case can be made for either fighter, but I think Sokky has a pretty big advantage in the standup.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Sokky should get one or two more wins before he takes on Shogun


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Sokky should get one or two more wins before he takes on Shogun


Shogun is 0-1 in the UFC. Hardly above Sokky, who is 1-1.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

How could Shogun have been ducking Sokky since the PRIDE days? I only recall Sokky fighting for PRIDE during the span of two events. Shogun fought on one of them and I recall him requesting to fight again on the last PRIDE show but getting rejected. Even so, why would have Shogun ducked Sokky before his PRIDE debut, being no one knew who he was.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I'd wager that Sokoudjou is talking more shit just to make sure the fight happens. By claiming that the guy you want to fight is "ducking" you, pointing that out to the fans--even if it's not true--will likely cause a response from that fighter. Seems like a psychological strategy to me.:dunno:


Ding ding, we have a winner, I mean if I was a proffessionaly fighter and I wanted to make a name for myself and line my pockets, then Im going to figure out who the biggest name that I think I can beat and then talk some shit, calling out Shogun is a great career move for Sokky he has nothing to lose and everything to gain, a Sokky fight is bad for Shogun though as he has everything to lose and little to gain.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing Shogun does not have the advantage on the ground, but Sokky is way more explosive and way more powerful. Also, I don't think his chin is as good as Lil Nog's, and it took Sokky less than 30 seconds (I think) to finish him. A good case can be made for either fighter, but I think Sokky has a pretty big advantage in the standup.


I don't think so. I think people are just underestimating Shogun since everyone used to overrate him, now it's cool to pretend he sucks. I don't think his stand up is special but he is an aggressive, dynamic striker who is always moving forward looking for the TD and/or TKO. Nakamura, Arona, and Noguiera are nothing like that.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Shogun is 0-1 in the UFC. Hardly above Sokky, who is 1-1.


Which would make a loss even worse. I say throw Sokky one or two losers then give him Shogun


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I don't think so. I think people are just underestimating Shogun since everyone used to overrate him, now it's cool to pretend he sucks. I don't think his stand up is special but he is an aggressive, dynamic striker who is always moving forward looking for the TD and/or TKO. Nakamura, Arona, and Noguiera are nothing like that.


Shogun doesn't suck at all, but he does have very sloppy striking. I just think that Sokky's explosiveness and power would lead to a KO victory if the fight stayed on the feet. If Shogun were to take him down, however, I would predict a fairly easy submission for Shogun.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The argument of rules/environment goes out the window with Shogun using elbows and the cage to take Forrest down. 

He hasn't been the same since the Coleman fight


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Something no one has brought up yet is the fact it is possible that Chute Boxe was ducking Sokky.
> 
> I mean as much as I like Chute Boxe some shady shit was going on with how Chute Boxe and BTT were running their business. I mean supposedly they were stealing money from their fighters and doing all sorts of things. So it's possible Team Quest was trying to set up a fight and Shogun didn't even know about it.


I don't think it really goes that deep though. Sokky beat Nog so Arona wanted to avenge the loss. After that, PRIDE was on life support so there really wasn't any time for Shogun and Sokky to fight. Also, I doubt Sokoudjou was picking his own opponent after beating Nogueira, so I don't see how he could have been calling out Rua...he was still a fluke/nobody.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree KDS but it should be brought up that even if Chute Boxe was dodging a fight with Sokky which I doubt they were that doesn't mean Shogun even knew about it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just another example of a guy from Team Quest thinking he is better then everyone else in the world at anyhting. Sokky is slowing becoming yet another prick from Team Quest.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Whoever neg repped me for saying Shogun has Soky's number is a fool. I'm allowed to share my opinion on here retard. And next time you neg rep someone for a dumb reason oput your name so I know who you are.
> 
> Back on topic, did I mention Shogun has Soky's number.



Really? Because you negged me for no reason, and tried to leave another name and blame it on someone else, little did you know that paid members can see who repped them.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Really? Because you negged me for no reason, and tried to leave another name and blame it on someone else, little did you know that paid members can see who repped them.


OUCH Thats gotta hurt, love it.


In all honesty I doubt Shogun was ducking Sokky but when you are the #1 LHW in the world (Shogun was in Pride) alot of people call you out, new comers even with a couple wins wouldnt even be on Shoguns radar, its like Shane Carwin calling out Nog after UFC 84, makes no sense.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Toxic said:


> OUCH Thats gotta hurt, love it.
> 
> 
> In all honesty I doubt Shogun was ducking Sokky but when you are the #1 LHW in the world (Shogun was in Pride) alot of people call you out, new comers even with a couple wins wouldnt even be on Shoguns radar, its like Shane Carwin calling out Nog after UFC 84, makes no sense.


Well, Sokky did beat a top LHW in Lil Nog, so you can't really compare him to Carwin, but yeah, he still didn't earn a fight with Shogun.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Well, Sokky did beat a top LHW in Lil Nog, so you can't really compare him to Carwin, but yeah, he still didn't earn a fight with Shogun.


 My point was more he hadnt accomplished anything to even deserve a response from Shogun considering how big the line up of guys that wanted to fight Shogun was and how many more accomplished fighters wanted to step in the ring with him.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Enough of Sokky and Shogun, look at that picture!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Enough of Sokky and Shogun, look at that picture!


What say we Paint the F***er Red?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Toxic said:


> What say we Paint the F***er Red?


 I've already started working on it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Make sure to sign them all Henri.Realfight


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Really? Because you negged me for no reason, and tried to leave another name and blame it on someone else, little did you know that paid members can see who repped them.


another slippin ass non paid member you gotta love it....talk about callin someone out i thought this was a Shogun Soky fight thread......rep wars are really funny....penis chewer????? what a tool!!!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> another slippin ass non paid member you gotta love it....talk about callin someone out i thought this was a Shogun Soky fight thread......rep wars are really funny....


 You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!


dam it....i forgot i was supposed to pm that to you...lol:thumb01:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> dam it....i forgot i was supposed to pm that to you...lol:thumb01:


 Yeeeee! You're getting the idea now.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Ducking:sarcastic12: My ass. Shogun for pres.


sokky is kinda gay I'll call him sokoudjou


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

One of my first neg repps in ages from *UraRenge *

and why you may ask?

*"You don't mess with the Zohan!!!(Damone) "*

See I thought this was a forum where you...oooohh I dunno]

*discuss your views?*

yes I know Damone is popular and I actually like him, but we are not going to agree on everything and I do disagree with some things he says you silly neg repper!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Really? Because you negged me for no reason, and tried to leave another name and blame it on someone else, little did you know that paid members can see who repped them.


Lol shoudn't this be considered rep abuse?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> One of my first neg repps in ages from *UraRenge *
> 
> and why you may ask?
> 
> ...


Wait, did that guy put my name on his neg rep?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Wait, did that guy put my name on his neg rep?


see im really confused Damone

either

a.) He was so stupid that he pretended the neg rep was from you. If that's the case then wow....just wow

b.) Was saying I don't mess with you, the Zohan (?)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh okay, because I don't neg rep anyone.

Yeah, we disagree on some stuff, but we still think Shogun is a talented fighter. It's all good.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh okay, because I don't neg rep anyone.
> 
> Yeah, we disagree on some stuff, but we still think Shogun is a talented fighter. It's all good.


Yea dude, I mean it's a forum, we are here to discuss things. If we all agree'd on everything a forum would be pointless! Of course there is no hate or anything :thumbsup:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh okay, because I don't neg rep anyone.


You don't neg rep anyone? Hmmmmm Karo, Lyoto, Frank Shamrock, Aoki, and Bas are all poo-poo face whores. And you're ugly.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> You don't neg rep anyone? Hmmmmm Karo, Lyoto, Frank Shamrock, Aoki, and Bas are all poo-poo face whores. And you're ugly.[/quote
> lol...thats funny did he neg rep you.....i bet he fucked with your head and threw you some
> +rep.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> You don't neg rep anyone? Hmmmmm Karo, Lyoto, Frank Shamrock, Aoki, and Bas are all poo-poo face whores. And you're ugly.


Oh yeah, well I had sex with your wife!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Damone said:


> Oh yeah, well I had sex with your wife!


 Join the party :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is the best thread ever. Funny how Magik11 never showed back up.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm still here, and find this all very amusing. I do regret getting that henri guy involved because that was a tad immature on my part. But that guy ebc neg repped for saying shogun has soky's number and proceeded to pm me telling me to stfu like two times. Then a few days later neg reps me again for the same thread even though I was ignoring him. So he can really kiss my butt for all I care.

As for the neg I sent him I just decided to fool around and learned a valuable lesson in the process: paying members can see who neg reps you :laugh: 

To that henri dude, sorry for being a dick since I should not have involded you in this but ebc keep neg repping away :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> I'm still here, and find this all very amusing. I do regret getting that henri guy involved because that was a tad immature on my part. But that guy ebc neg repped for saying shogun has soky's number and proceeded to pm me telling me to stfu like two times. Then a few days later neg reps me again for the same thread even though I was ignoring him. So he can really kiss my butt for all I care.
> 
> As for the neg I sent him I just decided to fool around and learned a valuable lesson in the process: paying members can see who neg reps you :laugh:
> 
> To that henri dude, sorry for being a dick since I should not have involded you in this but ebc keep neg repping away :thumb02:


im honestly not sure why im doin this.....but....MagiK11 happened to send rep my way and mentioned this guy was pming him and talkin all kinds of shit to him....i think i spoke up about this cuz MagiK11 got slaughtered after his post. No matter what though, dont leav rep as some one else...not cool....:confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> To that henri dude, sorry for being a dick since I should not have involded you in this


Im quite sure that Troll has been banned by know considering he may have made the least intelligent post Ive ever read, I read pages of people arguing with him and couldnt figure out how anyone knew what the point of his drivel was.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> im honestly not sure why im doin this.....but....MagiK11 happened to send rep my way and mentioned this guy was pming him and talkin all kinds of shit to him....i think i spoke up about this cuz MagiK11 got slaughtered after his post. No matter what though, dont leav rep as some one else...not cool....:confused02:


Yeah I agree I shouldn't have done it but coming home hung over and seeing that Ebc guy still harassing me I just got pissed off and tried to get under his skin. I just shouldn't have got that other guy involved, but Toxic his threads were pretty dumb. lol.

Also if you check my past posts and threads I never started drama with anyone until ebc started annoying me.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> im honestly not sure why im doin this.....but....MagiK11 happened to send rep my way and mentioned this guy was pming him and talkin all kinds of shit to him....i think i spoke up about this cuz MagiK11 got slaughtered after his post. No matter what though, dont leav rep as some one else...not cool....:confused02:


 I would PM this to you, but for some reason I get that message that you have turned your pms off and can't receive them.

But to answer your question, you can take a picture of your computer screen by holding down the "ctrl" and "Print Screen" button then going to the program Paint, and clicking "edit" then "paste"


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

he talks talks talks, then he gets his ass beaten up like against machida and cries like a baby...
if this fight happens, shogun will make him eat every single word he said... bunch of lies about pride AUIHAUIHA such a loser...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh yeah, well I had sex with your wife!


"His wife is in a coma."



Love Seinfeld.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Hey UraRenge










:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats even better than the last one, he got defensive when he gets caught and tries to deny it, lovely.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> "His wife is in a coma."
> 
> 
> 
> Love Seinfeld.


One of my all-time favorite shows.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I would PM this to you, but for some reason I get that message that you have turned your pms off and can't receive them.
> 
> But to answer your question, you can take a picture of your computer screen by holding down the "ctrl" and "Print Screen" button then going to the program Paint, and clicking "edit" then "paste"


thank you dude, now i just gotta figure out how to turn on the pm's....:thumb02:


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> You don't neg rep anyone? Hmmmmm Karo, Lyoto, Frank Shamrock, Aoki, and Bas are all poo-poo face whores. And you're ugly.


You're not pushing the right buttons Wawa. You gotta besmirched Rotten Rob Emerson's name for Damone to get nasty.:thumb01:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Hey UraRenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beyond funny......I believe I would never post again if caught like that....:thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LMAO @ UraRenge signing as Damone.

Neg reppers are so lame.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is hilarious..the only time I neg repped it was on accident...I felt like shit too.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I neg repped a guy once many a year ago back because he was calling I forget who a *** because he didn't like him. I left my name and everything, then went and found my most recent posts, and posted in the topic making homosexual remarks in my general direction, it was amusing too say the least.


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> LMAO @ UraRenge signing as Damone.
> 
> Neg reppers are so lame.


I didn't imposter Damone, but I stood up for him in a pretty stupid way, because the topic that I neg repped cold call on he was saying stuff to Damone that were pretty inappropriate to say to an admin, so I thought it'd be funny to say "you don't mess with the Zohan(Damone)"; which I thaught was pretty obviously saying that the Zohan is Damone since he's the Admin, and you shouldn't mess with him. I know it's a pretty stupid and silly thing to do, but I'm a silly guy so what ya going to do?

BTW If anyone wants to hear my side of the story and hear me clear my name on http://www.mmaforum.com/ultimate-fighter-tv/36980-amir-sadollah-bandwagon-3.html.

I know, I know, you couldn't care less about this or about me or whatever, but I don't want people to get the wrong impression, and I just want to show people I'm a good poster but can get a little overboard when attacked or insulted for dumb reasons, althought ColdCall did a pretty immature thing on his part too, suing up forum space on a topic to talk about something completely off the topic, a stupid dramatic thing at that. I also know I'm wasting up space on the topic too responding, but like I said before I don't want people to get the wrong impression of me. Also for some reason Cold Call keeps saying he's going to make me "regret it" which is pretty wierd and creepy, and I haven't been on in a couple of days so I'm not sure why he's po'ed or whatever but I find that immature and down right silly.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UraRenge said:


> I didn't imposter Damone, but I stood up for him in a pretty stupid way, because the topic that I neg repped cold call on he was saying stuff to Damone that were pretty inappropriate to say to an admin, so I thought it'd be funny to say "you don't mess with the Zohan(Damone)"; which I thaught was pretty obviously saying that the Zohan is Damone since he's the Admin, and you shouldn't mess with him. I know it's a pretty stupid and silly thing to do, but I'm a silly guy so what ya going to do?
> 
> BTW If anyone wants to hear my side of the story and hear me clear my name on http://www.mmaforum.com/ultimate-fighter-tv/36980-amir-sadollah-bandwagon-3.html.
> 
> I know, I know, you couldn't care less about this or about me or whatever, but I don't want people to get the wrong impression, and I just want to show people I'm a good poster but can get a little overboard when attacked or insulted for dumb reasons, althought ColdCall did a pretty immature thing on his part too, suing up forum space on a topic to talk about something completely off the topic, a stupid dramatic thing at that. I also know I'm wasting up space on the topic too responding, but like I said before I don't want people to get the wrong impression of me. Also for some reason Cold Call keeps saying he's going to make me "regret it" which is pretty wierd and creepy, and I haven't been on in a couple of days so I'm not sure why he's po'ed or whatever but I find that immature and down right silly.


dude how old are you??? are you like twelve...tell your mom and dad im sorry for exposing you as the neg rep bitch that leaves other peoples names and argues with everyonehttp://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/37008-so...-pride-12.html btw "i didnt imposter damone"???? what??? do you men you didnt pose as damone.....this is why i commented on your posthttp://www.mmaforum.com/ultimate-fig...tml#post570035 just got sick of you neg reppin people then askin why.....this forum isnt all about rep..its about debates, facts, and information, and everytime i see your post your cryin about rep.....thus i posted the above link....what do you do...you neg rep me..then your now telling the forum you neg repped me cuz you were "sticking up for damone"...what does that mean..i wasnt arguing with the dude in the first place.......:thumb02: again look at the second link...


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

First of all you state a whooping two posts about neg rep, and guess what only ONE!!!! post is about me complaining. (BTW the other is the topic that WE ARE ON RIGHT NOW!!! I and everyone else can just scroll up to see YOU insulting ME, which BTW doesn't prove your point about me ARGUING with everyone because you are alluding to a topic about you trying to pick a fight with me) You try and make it seem like I argue with everyone or whatever else, yet all you can do is post ONE INSTANCE!!!! BTW you say I am a 12 year old, and then follow up with a very immature statement by calling me "Neg rep bitch"... convincing. Also go to the other post in TUF where I say I like staying in the back listening to ppl annd there ideas and the rep them so I wont waste time or space to the other forum users who have nothing to do with me or the person I am repping one way or the other. Like I said I don't like turning topics into a flame war, but I want to get my point across, and I can just let you blatenly call me out without responding. BTW before you or anyone else says i am contradicting myself by posting openly about this rather then sending you a message, the reason for that is for people to see I am not who you depict me to be, and don't want people to think I's some troll who can't respond back to you because what you said is true(which it is not).


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Lol shoudn't this be considered rep abuse?


Yeah, and I'm gonna start calling people for it.



Damone said:


> Wait, did that guy put my name on his neg rep?


Oh, that one too.

I've got no problem with just ridiculing these guys for being p*ssies, but I'm also going to give them a strike for that sh*t, because it's out of line.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

im done with this..its been stimulating..troll. :thumb02:


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-feedback/34322-gray-rep.html#post516794

nuff said.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

LMAO at the dude actually trying to get out of this lolol

first in denial about the neg rep, then getting caught and making up a new excuse, funny shit


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Aplogies for the bump, but I just realised that he did it to me. I was looking at my rep list...and saw that my first ever rep received (which was negative) was before I bought a membership. Trying to figure out who would do such a thing, I stumbled across this thread.











(last one) The repper does not match the comment...


I even responded to the rep... http://www.mmaforum.com/641352-post23.html
of course now knowing that it was someone else, I look like an ass, but I had no way of knowing.






Notice that he did it to me AFTER he was called out here :confused03:


Anyway, just figured I would share.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wow how the opinions in this thread would be diffrent today.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> wow how the opinions in this thread would be diffrent today.


lol yeah, both Shogun and Sokky have been highly disappointing


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sokky's such a letdown. I had high hopes for him.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Dude, this thread is hillarious. 

Right down from the part about the now 5-4 sokky calling out shogun to all the neg rep stuff, it's just solid gold.


One thing though, how come all of the screenshots show the peoples names associated with rep? Mine is anonymous.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Sokky's such a letdown. I had high hopes for him.


Sadly I would pick Sokky to beat Shogun right now, Sokky's better conditioning would be the diffrence maker (did I just say that?)


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Shogun must be a far bigger disappointment than sokky though.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

randyspankstito said:


> Dude, this thread is hillarious.
> 
> Right down from the part about the now 5-4 sokky calling out shogun to all the neg rep stuff, it's just solid gold.
> 
> ...


Well it's a feature of premium membership...but you are premium so I dunno


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Dude, this thread is hillarious.
> 
> Right down from the part about the now 5-4 sokky calling out shogun to all the neg rep stuff, it's just solid gold.
> 
> ...


Only gold members and mods get to see who reps them. You can always upgrade.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Gotcha, thanks


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Villian said:


> Shogun must be a far bigger disappointment than sokky though.


 

Lmao....so you would rather be Sokky than Shogun????:confused02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sadly I would pick Sokky to beat Shogun right now, Sokky's better conditioning would be the diffrence maker (did I just say that?)


You did, and it made sense... wtf.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha Sokky vs Shogun would be embarassing now, whoever could answer the 2nd round bell would automatically win.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

With better conditioning definitely Shogun. Without, I'm not so sure. I think Shogun would probably take him down and sub him though. While I'd want Shogun to win if they fought, I've always liked Sokky. Even if he talks smack.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Both of them are mediocore fighters. I mean it's like wondering who would win out of Mark Bocek and Dennis Siver.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

shogun will def sub him


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

At this point, the only person ducking Sokky would be Carl Weathers.


----------

